# Christening gown (k)



## 90121 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just finished this gown, just nee to put the buttons on the back of the dress and booties,(when I find the right ones). I hope you like it.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I LOVE it! You do beautiful work. It is just stunning!


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

Your gown is gorgeous!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Lovely and very sweet.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

WOW! You do beautiful work!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Stunning!!!! Beautiful work. How long did it take you to make this outfit?


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

How beautiful..


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely stunning gown,magnificent work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

amazing. if ever i decide to get christened i will geta lovely gown.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

That is beautiful!!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Now this exquisite - and looks very much like it is knitted and similar to the crocodile stitch that clever people can crochet...are you able to share the pattern?


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> Now this exquisite - and looks very much like it is knitted and similar to the crocodile stitch that clever people can crochet...are you able to share the pattern?


Me too.


----------



## terrica37 (Nov 1, 2012)

Your pattern is lovely and you did beautiful work. How happy the family will be , and that baby when grown will use it for his/her baby. What a blessing.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful work. What a keepsake.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Gawgeous!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

This is GORGEOUS!!! Truly an heirloom! Your knitting is superb!!


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

You've created an heirloom. Beautiful.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

You've created an heirloom. Beautiful.


----------



## llamama1 (Jun 22, 2012)

That is absolutely stunning!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful Christening Dress.


----------



## Niaa (Mar 2, 2013)

I agree it's an heirloom that you have created .


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Lovely! You work is stunning!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

What beautiful work.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## jancrazy (Feb 22, 2014)

Beautiful, you must be so thrilled with this set,I'd love to see a pic of baby wearing it


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

You do beautiful work. That little set is awesome.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Gorgeous. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

It's beautiful...Stunning work....xxxx... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is gorgeous, a family heirloom for sure. I love the gold roses on it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

Absolutely stunning - a labour of love! Xx


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Absolutely stunning ...beautiful knitting


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, just beautiful.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Just beautiful....a real treasure


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

VERY beautiful; it will be a keepsake cherished forever!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

bluenavy67 said:


> Your gown is gorgeous!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

You must be proud of this. It is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Just beautiful. The gold ribbon is a nice touch.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! That's beautiful!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautifully done - gorgeous


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful set! :thumbup:


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Awesome - really beautiful..... lucky baby.....


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

A beautiful work of art, sure to be a treasured keepsake.


----------



## evepurls (Jul 1, 2011)

so so beautiful amazing work


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It is gorgeous. Love the ribbon color which makes it so sophisticated :thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

So beautiful.
Lovely work. Just love the skirt stitch.
Blessing for the new baby.


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

One of the most beautiful gowns I've ever seen!


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Just beautiful! An heirloom for sure. Is the pattern available? I have a niece and a ? Due in late summer and early fall. Such beautiful knitting. You did an amazing work.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

What a beautiful gown, you are very talented!


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Beautiful set.


----------



## Roshni (Jun 6, 2013)

Shaz, it's beautiful, thank you for the post, would you like to share the patten, would be grateful. Roshni from India


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

So very beautiful.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## sarina (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful work , amazing would love to get the pattern if you r able to share
Thx

Sarina


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful, do you have a pattern name for this gorgeous piece?


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL! An heirloom for sure!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Truly beautiful and very classy.



shaz12 said:


> Just finished this gown, just nee to put the buttons on the back of the dress and booties,(when I find the right ones). I hope you like it.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very beautiful.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

It is stunning!!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Gorgeous,and beautiful work.


----------



## kaysue (Jan 28, 2011)

TOTALLY AWESOME! Can you share the pattern?


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous. Can you share where you got the pattern from, please?


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful - lucky baby!


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

This is a treasure. what a beautiful Christening that will be.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Stunning, just absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Eeyore Janie (Feb 19, 2014)

This beautiful. This baby has a very talented grandmother.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I like it. Beautiful work.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Just beautiful.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous outfit and such a keepsake


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

shaz12 said:


> Just finished this gown, just nee to put the buttons on the back of the dress and booties,(when I find the right ones). I hope you like it.


Simply gorgeous!! :thumbup: I would love the pattern if you could share.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

So stunning! Your knitting is amazing! Beautiful family heirloom!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

A work of art ! A treisured heirloom without a doubt. &#9829;


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Beautiful dress and beautiful work!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is adorable


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, awesome!!!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Beautiful. Lovely heirloom!


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

i have never seen a gown like it its stunning,well done


----------



## MargaretMaria (May 29, 2013)

Very lovely


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

WOW!! That is stunning..


----------



## purbabe (Jul 15, 2011)

My grand niece is having a baby in August and would like to make this for her baby. Could you please let me know where you got the pattern and what kind of yarn you used. I think she would be so happy to receive a keepsake like this gown


----------



## bsholl (Mar 1, 2014)

WOW! so beautiful!!!


----------



## tillymint4 (Nov 22, 2012)

it's absolutely beautiful, I love the bootees too, where can I get the bootee pattern from please


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful. Fit for royalty.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Gorgeous outfit and fabulously knit.


----------



## dianeellis (Jun 25, 2013)

lovely


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, how beautiful and a family heirloom


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Just beautiful. An amazing gown.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

So sweet!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is just stunning! Truly an heirloom!


----------



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

Just beautiful. Lovely set to be cherished by the family.


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

It is beautiful


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous work!!!! ;0)


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

I would love to have this pattern if you could share. What beautiful work you do. Love the gold ribbon and roses!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Stunning! Can you share the pattern?


----------



## M30Knitting (Aug 9, 2012)

It's stunningly beautiful!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

You've done a beautiful job.


----------



## JaniceJane (Mar 24, 2014)

I would love to have the pattern for this christening gown
Janice ARNESON 
[email protected]\Please let me hear from you.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

shaz12 said:


> Just finished this gown, just nee to put the buttons on the back of the dress and booties,(when I find the right ones). I hope you like it.


Breath taking such talent! Try not to laugh but it actually brought tears to my eyes!


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

What a stunning outfit and just what I am looking for. Can you share the pattern or link? I knit for the hospital gift shop and this would be perfect.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

So pretty. Beautiful!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

There are no words to describe just how beautiful it is. If you could possibly share the pattern or link I know there are a lot of us here who would love to have it.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. My granddaughter is getting christened on Sunday. She is two, so will be wearing a pretty dress and matching shoes. Her dress is peach with rosebuds around the waist, and rose buds on her shoes. Her name is Rose.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. My granddaughter is getting christened on Sunday. She is two, so will be wearing a pretty dress and matching shoes. Her dress is peach with rosebuds around the waist, and rose buds on her shoes. Her name is Rose.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

inishowen said:


> Absolutely beautiful. My granddaughter is getting christened on Sunday. She is two, so will be wearing a pretty dress and matching shoes. Her dress is peach with rosebuds around the waist, and rose buds on her shoes. Her name is Rose.


AWWWW perfect! Took lots of photos and post! 
God bless you all!


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Absolute perfection.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> AWWWW perfect! Took lots of photos and post!
> God bless you all!


I will!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

What an heirloom this lovely gown will become! I love it!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Gorgeous and I love the gold trims. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

It's gorgeous! Well done.


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Absolutely adorable/lovely/beautiful!!!!!!!
Are you able to share the pattern??
Thanks!!
Patty S


----------



## guitarlady (Mar 21, 2013)

This is beautiful. What a lucky baby to wear it.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Beautiful gown and what a lasting treasure for generations to come.


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful lucky baby you did a fantastic jog .


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

beautiful, stunning, and the work is fantastic.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

inishowen said:


> I will!


Look forward to the viewing! 👏


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

It is just ....gorgeous, and very well knitted, you do beautiful work.....WOW


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Lovely. You have created an heirloom piece.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful! What great work you do.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I LOVE it! You do beautiful work. It is just stunning!


 :thumbup:


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful.....


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful and the stitch is quite unique. Love it.


----------



## kroknits (Sep 11, 2011)

very beautiful
I would love to have the pattern for the swag stitch you made this gown with

does anyone know where i can find this stitch

you do excellent work,,i love this set


----------



## gulmay (Dec 17, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, great knitting x


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Such beautiful work. And those little booties with the ruffles, gotta love them. 

Thanks for sharing you work. 
Daphne


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow...That is gorgeous ! Lucky family that gets it..What a keepsake to cherrish forever ! Where did you find the pattern for it ?


----------



## HappySunflower (Feb 2, 2012)

How beautiful! ! Would love to see a picture of the baby with the christening outfit on and modeled. Your work is truly amazing.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Stunning piece of art for the special occasion.xo


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

That is gorgeous. I would also like to have the pattern details. It looks like a vintage pattern, must get some of mine out in case I have one like it.


----------



## fehlkmama (Sep 26, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mado (Mar 16, 2012)

I love it! Can you share the pattern.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

pamgillies1 said:


> That is gorgeous. I would also like to have the pattern details. It looks like a vintage pattern, must get some of mine out in case I have one like it.


I, too, love your gown. Where did you find the pattern? The stitch design is outstanding.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Truly Beautiful!
A real Heirloom.


----------



## heathercheryl (Jan 24, 2014)

You have done a beautiful job on everything. And I love those pretty booties. I have never seen anything like them.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Excellent work,i love it.


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

Gergeous.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

I LOVE it Beautiful job and lucky baby. I've never attempted anything which I'm sure takes a long while But what a lovely gift for my first g-grandchild - girl or boy. Is it possible for you to share the link for the pattern. Thanks


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

lovely


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful, gorgeous, stunning! WOW!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

So beautiful for this little one and generations to come.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

What a beautiful christening outfit you created. Definitely something to be cherished and handed down through the generations.


----------



## Miss KittyB (May 6, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. What a fantastic job...One lucky little one who gets to wear this...


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is stunning what a great job, I love it all.


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

Really beautiful!


----------



## bmwilliams (May 28, 2012)

That is so beautiful,how long did it take to make?


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful set! Love the pattern stitch and perfect stitching. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I LOVE it! You do beautiful work. It is just stunning!


I agree! Everything is exquisite!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Adorable. Lovely work.


----------



## jmohara7 (Feb 10, 2014)

Do you want to share your pattern?


----------



## TheresaD (Feb 19, 2011)

What a treasure! It will be passed down in the family for generations. I to would like to know where to find the pattern.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Perfection, love the stitch on the skirt! the wonderful gold accents and the wonderful style of the bonnet. You have really done an outstanding piece of work. I bow to you........ Sure hope you can share long to pattern source. This would be a great addition to the great grandma hope chest. ( love the clever way you added the lace to the bootees.... Just enough to be so special, but not overdone.)


----------



## jsmythers (Apr 27, 2011)

would love to know how to make the "scalloped" stitch....
absolutely beautiful - exquisite knitting


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous littler Christening outfit, knitted to perfection


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, your gown is stunning!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. Your work is esquisite.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

It is just beautiful! jp


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Well it is stunning!! Your work is so beautiful. Could you possibly share the pattern with us?


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

It's gorgeous. Lucky recipient.


----------



## 90121 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have so many private messages I cant answer them all so I hope you all see this post. Thankyou all so much for your lovely comments, it took me about 2 weeks to complete. After frogging a few times to get it right.The pattern is the one of the front cover of this book.I happen to come across this book in a good will store,(note the 20c)..lol It sure paid for itself. It is also knitted in 4ply.(Patons big baby).
cheers sha12..I hope you can find the book. sorry about not being able to share the pattern.


----------



## tillymint4 (Nov 22, 2012)

would you be able to tell us how to do the scalloped edge please


----------



## VictoriaJ (Sep 10, 2012)

I can't think of any other adjectives to use.... simply wonderful work. Would love to see the little cherub in it.


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

shaz12 said:


> I have so many private messages I cant answer them all so I hope you all see this post. Thankyou all so much for your lovely comments, it took me about 2 weeks to complete. After frogging a few times to get it right.The pattern is the one of the front cover of this book.I happen to come across this book in a good will store,(note the 20c)..lol It sure paid for itself. It is also knitted in 4ply.(Patons big baby).
> cheers sha12..I hope you can find the book. sorry about not being able to share the pattern.


Shaz .... thank you sooooo much for posting the information, I checked my books and I actually have this one as well, I picked it up from ebay a couple of years ago.. I am so thrilled.......


----------



## tillymint4 (Nov 22, 2012)

nsnewfie1996 said:


> Shaz .... thank you sooooo much for posting the information, I checked my books and I actually have this one as well, I picked it up from ebay a couple of years ago.. I am so thrilled.......


  could you please tell us how to do the scallop bit & if poss the shoes please


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

tillymint4 said:


> could you please tell us how to do the scallop bit & if poss the shoes please


the shoes are not in the pattern book... sorry.. I think they may be a designer pattern... maybe Shaz can confirm..

I would have to write out the whole pattern and unfortunately I am not sure if that is permitted on the forum...


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

the book is available here on ebay.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Patons-knitting-book-972-26-designs-for-baby-patterns-/171221759340


----------



## 90121 (Mar 26, 2013)

this is the bootie pattern I used and just changed it to suit my liking
http://www.shescrafty.com/pdfpatterns/maryjanebooties.pdf


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

It is lovely.


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi,
Just one more question. What yarn did you use?? It has a lovely, shiny, sheen!
Thanks for the pattern. I found it on e-bay.
Patty S


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Wow....I can't stop looking at it x


----------



## grd3 (Nov 12, 2012)

found the stitch here:

http://blip.tv/newstitchaday/how-to-knit-the-scallop-pattern-stitch-english-style-6431223


----------



## TheresaD (Feb 19, 2011)

nsnewfie1996 said:


> the book is available here on ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Patons-knitting-book-972-26-designs-for-baby-patterns-/171221759340


Saw that too, but only in Australia. I can only imagine what shipping would be. Couldn't find any copies in the US.


----------



## grd3 (Nov 12, 2012)

http://www.theweeklystitch.com/2013/01/scallop-stitch.html


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

This is absolutely stunning. Beautiful and fine workmanship.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Gorgeous!!! Wonderful job. The baby will be well decked out.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

WOW! Such a beautiful set. Great job. Very impressive


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Magnificent! Beautiful! Not enough words to describe the beauty of this dress. Absolutely love it. Your work is exceptional. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

beautiful love the lace on the bootees.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## mimaw Dee (Jun 13, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Khloe (Jan 5, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful job


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Incredible! Beautiful work!


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Love it. Absolutely beautiful. What a nice heirloom to have.


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

Just gorgeous! A very lucky baby will be wearing this gown. God bless him/her.


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! You are the third KPer who has knitted a Christening gown, and all of them have been absolutely gorgeous. Just love it. Looks like petals of a flower. Great job.


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

What a lovely christening outfit and so well made. It's beautiful!!


----------



## dsteggs (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree with the others. GORGEOUS


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

An heirloom, and so very precious.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## jojo1651 (Sep 4, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Gorgeous, what a treasured piece this will be.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

What beautiful work. Please send a picture of the Baby in it when the time comes.


----------



## sgeitz (Sep 19, 2013)

Love to have the pattern.


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

sgeitz said:


> Love to have the pattern.


the pattern information is further back on one of the earlier pages.. it is from Patons book # 972... its the one on the front cover.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

So, so pretty


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## 90121 (Mar 26, 2013)

Joanne Hyde said:


> What beautiful work. Please send a picture of the Baby in it when the time comes.


Its actually for sale, for $75.00. no takers yet though, do you think its to expensive?


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

such beauty an excellent job!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

pattern info thx


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

two many pages please pattern info if people put pattern source or just own pattern on first page that will easy .


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

wow :sm24:


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Gorgeous..


----------



## VivienV70 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## MargaretMaria (May 29, 2013)

Just so pretty


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

You have done an amazing job it is absolutely beautiful. :sm02:


----------

